# blade orientation in package



## FlyByKat (Dec 15, 2020)

I am getting my blades organized and out of their boxes. Can anybody answer this:
When blades are packaged, is the top up? You know, some of them are so tiny, it's hard to tell if the blade is pointing up or down! I read a tip where somebody paints the top blue (for the sky). It would simplify things if, as soon as I take them out of the package, I just dip that top in the blue paint. Someone suggested running my finger down the blade. It would be smooth if in correct orientation. But what if it is a reverse tooth?


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

I dont think anyone has a clue as to what you are talking about.


----------



## JoeK1 (Apr 7, 2017)

How about scroll saw blades for a guess?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

You can usually easily determine which way is up just by rubbing your finger/fingernail over the front of the blade to see which way the teeth point - do it in the middle in case you have reverse tooth blades. I'm not sure if any others are marked, but some (all?) Flying Dutchman have a 'crimp' on the top for easy identification.

But to answer the question - I would not assume that the placement in the package is the proper orientation for the saw, and a visual/physical check should be performed regardless. If it's too small to tell, get a jewelers loupe or magnifying glass to help.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> But what if it is a reverse tooth?
> 
> - FlyByKat


Exactly. You could easily be confused if you touch the reverse part. Of course, you could always assess by feel about where the teeth reverse, since the reversed part is a fraction of the whole blade.

Or-think about this one-you could maybe try turning on the lights and putting on your glasses so you can see the direction of the teeth.


----------



## 4wood (Jul 12, 2018)

Take a picture with your cell phone and enlarge it to see the direction.


----------



## FlyByKat (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks to all of you for taking the time to respond to my question. The lights are on, the magnifying glass has been used, and I will zoom in with my phone camera. Great suggestion, 4wood!


----------

